# greenhouse or no greenhouse?



## bznuts (Mar 24, 2008)

I am planning an outdoor operation and have my babies cracked, planted, and soaking sun rays  Here, in the Santa Cruz Mountains of CA, the lows can dip below freezing without warning. I have the 100+ little guys in a makeshift greenhouse, and they seem to love it. The humidity and warmth seem to combine to benifit the plant- but im not positive thats the case The sun gets through to them fine, i think. Or would they prefer _direct_ sunlight. A mix of both maybe? Cover em at night? ???:angrywife:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

> Cover em at night


This is the road i'd take.


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 24, 2008)

No the green house is was better then direct sunlight! the whole purpose of the green house is it locks in sun rays. My friend grew some dank in his green house.


----------



## bznuts (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for your two cents.


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2008)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> No the green house is was better then direct sunlight! the whole purpose of the green house is it locks in sun rays. My friend grew some dank in his green house.


ANY TME that light has to pass through glass, it is distorted and reduced in both quantity and quality.
  A greenhouse serves well to protect them from cold temps and other harsh environmental factors, but does not improve the quality of light by "locking in the suns rays".. 
BBP has it correct.. IMO. .. a combination.. during any "cool/cold" spurts and nights, utilize the GH, but nice warm, sunny, above 70* days, let them bask in the natural sunlight. ..IMO


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought this forum was for personal grows, 100+ plants is not personal in my opinion.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 25, 2008)

Greenhouse Isnt Too Good For Flowering, Imo The Moisture Will Help Budrot Grow At An Extremely Fast Rate. Keep Them In There For The Early Stages, Yeah. But After A Month Id Have Them In The Open Air, Short Cold Spurts Shouldnt Do Anything Eccept Maybe Stunt The Growth For A Few Days. Ive Had Males Out Since Early February, And Theyve Seen 3 Day Frosts And Still Going Strong. 

Out In The Open Soon And They _should_ Be Fine.

85c


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 25, 2008)

85

Hi : - )


I use a g/h for all my grows, a simple venting of warm damp air is easy to control, I fully agree with your comment on the budrot but you will find a damp stale air in a g/h promotes stalk mould first then bud mould after, as for flowering, it all depends on the glass in your g/h, if you have glass that filters uv and uvb then I again agree, but if you have a glass that allows sunlight in its natural state through, then no problems.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 25, 2008)

I would have to disagree, IMHO a greenhouse is a wonderful thing to grow in, if you have the right set up.  Humidity can be controlled the same way as a normal grow room, with air intakes and vents.  Temps can be controlled in the same way.

I like to consider growing in a greenhouse more like growing inside then growing outside, because plants grown in a greenhouse take a lot of tending to.  Like Hick said the purpose of a greenhouse is to control the environment, just like an indoor grow, but to use the power of the big halide in the sky.

If you are looking to plant and forgot about your plants then planting in a greenhouse is not the best way to go, but if you have time to devote to your plants then i love my greenhouse.  
You will need to get a shade cloth for those super hot days, and have your greenhouse wired to your house, or a solar generator because you need electricity in your greenhouse for fans and ventilation.  

I will say this though, if you are trying to grow 100+ plants in a greenhouse, that is not a good idea.  I don't know if you have ever seen cannabis grown in a greenhouse, but it can get very, very, very big.  I mean like 7 feet high, with atleast a 1 meter square diamater.  With a good yeilding strain, you could possible get 1 pound to 1 kilo per plant.  To grow 100+ plants in a green house you are going to need a greenhouse that has atleast 350sq meters of growing area, that is huge and would standout like a sore thumb.


----------



## bznuts (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for all the info. very very helpful. the 100 cracked beans will leave me with no more then 30-40 strong females, right? i dont plan on following through this season with triple digit numbers-but i figured i'd let a larger selection improve my overall quality and quanity come columbus day


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 25, 2008)

Greetings Fellow Bay Area (I grew up in Santa Cruz Brah!)

I have built many greenhouses in the area, one or two suggestions, 

Make sure you can vent that sucker, I do the hoop pvc anchored with cement or just staked well. I roll the bottom of the platic up a few times around some stakes, this allows you to tie up the sides when it gets too hot/humid. Which it will...often

Watch the humidity during flower, especially after you water. 

Greenhouses rock in SC especially for eyes and DEER. You can keep pests down and water in the ground. 

For bigger crops in a greenhouse use dripline or other watering tactics for larger crop.

Just MIND THE HUMIDITY during flower...you can loose whole crops to mold in greenhouses if they are not properly ventilated.

...to all the greenhouse naysayers, California (especially central coast area) Has ALOT of fog during summer months. still can't beat that Cali sun.

My family has built and sold a lage and lucrative culinary herb business using greenhouses of many types. Glass, hoop with plastic, fiberglass and a trial lexan greenhouse.

Only concerns the company had and addressed were heat issues and ventilation issues which were solved well before the houses were even established.

In short...Go for it.


----------



## bznuts (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Gee thats great info bro. yea im up in the sc mountains and last year we had some BIG problems with EYES. We put up and electric fence, got two viscious dogs, and have the starts in a greenhouse this year. Oh, and a nice new g-u-n. I hope this helps the theives think twice.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 26, 2008)

Protecting your grow with dogs and fences is one thing but when you start gaurding it with guns i have to draw the line. It just gives us a bad Reputation. We have enough against us without the media blasting us growers for shooting at people. I would give up my grow before i would shoot someone over it. Im a live and let live kind of guy. The object is to be really low key. If you have to guard your grow with a gun you need to find another better hidden place to grow. Slim


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 26, 2008)

You have to understand the UNSAFENESS of the Santa Cruz mountains and the random weirdos who inhabit or frequent those areas before drawing conclusions.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 26, 2008)

Im not downing protecting your self. I hunt and have guns my self. Im saying we can`t be shooting at people for ripping our plants. If you were growing tomatos you wouldn`t be buying a gun because you thought someone might steal them. And also  i don`t think MP condones that sort of thing.


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2008)

Lets don't involve guns and grows, please.
  It can only lead to a debate that is not going to embelish anyones opinion of us.
Thanks..


----------

